# When they came for the assault rifles



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

This is just as true today as it was in the 1930's in Jermany

The Jews today have to fall after us who proudly belong to a Domestic Terrorist Organization

I'm a Proud Life Member of the NRA 

When they come for your neighbors AR=15/AK 47 Stand by him with Whatever you own

Those with no firearms neighbors loan them one.


First they came for the Communists
And I did not speak out
Because I was not a Communist

Then they came for the Socialists
And I did not speak out
Because I was not a Socialist

Then they came for the trade unionists
And I did not speak out
Because I was not a trade unionist

Then they came for the Jews
And I did not speak out
Because I was not a Jew

Then they came for me
And there was no one left
To speak out for me


:vs_mad:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

> "People willing to trade their freedom for temporary security deserve neither and will lose both.
> " ~ Ben Franklin


Justifying tyranny never ends well. Never.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Turn in all ammunition first. Used.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I do not hope this occurs but I am ready and willing if necessary...

Beta comes up the road at Slippy Lodge, I swear, this ain't no bullshit, I empty a mag into his commie ass, truss him up and hang him from the bucket of my tractor and slit his F&*^@'ing gut to spill out on the road.

Drive him to the road, sever his punk ass head and smash it firmly down upon a well made American Slippy Pike. Set the Pike firmly in the ground and dip a brush into his blood and write TYRANT on a good old piece of American Southern Yellow Pine and NAIL IT TO HIS DAMN CHEST propped up at the base of the Pike.

This, I shit you not.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

^^^^ I get the feeling you’ve thought this out a few times.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Turn in all ammunition first. Used.


Just one out of the four parts, though.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slipster my friend.

It's better to do it Polish style.

Get yer pike ready, and a ~ 3' hole pike size. Insert pike between legs, about to navel. Hoist him up and put but end of pike in hole. Fill hole with dirt/rocks so he won't fall over.

He might not last, but some do ~ 3 days.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Just one out of the four parts, though.


Pay for taxes, they get 1/4, off the top


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I do not hope this occurs but I am ready and willing if necessary...
> 
> Beta comes up the road at Slippy Lodge, I swear, this ain't no bullshit, I empty a mag into his commie ass, truss him up and hang him from the bucket of my tractor and slit his F&*^@'ing gut to spill out on the road.
> 
> ...


I take offense that you dare suggest this pimple on our countries buttocks has a "chest" able to support a piece of American yellow pine....

I would suggest maybe using duct tape or bailing wire to attach it to his weak frail skinny body


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yall should hear a thirty thirty lever action cowboy gun bark quickly in a herd of hogs. Listening from a distance it can sound like a semi auto scary military gun.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

*UPDATED VERSION*

First they came for the smokers
And I did not speak out
Because I was not a smoker

Then they came for the fossil fuels
And I did not speak out
Because climate change is a scam

Then they came for reason and logic telling us there were 137 genders
And I did not speak out
Because I knew there are only 2 

Then they came for white heritage
And I did not speak out
Because I was not a racist like them

Then they came for my guns
And BLAM! 
I gave them to them barrel first.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I take offense that you dare suggest this pimple on our countries buttocks has a "chest" able to support a piece of American yellow pine....
> 
> I would suggest maybe using duct tape or bailing wire to attach it to his weak frail skinny body


See post # 8. read up on Henryk Sienkiewicz, he tells of Polish/Cossack/Turk wars of 1600s. Nobel Prize for literature.

The horses moved forward; the ropes became taut and pul- 
led Azya's legs. In an instant his body was dragged along 
the earth and reached the point of the stake. Then the point 
began to penetrate him and something horrible began, 
something repugnant to nature and humanity. The bones 
of the wretch separated; his body parted in two directions; in- 
describable agony, so awful as almost to verge on some mon- 
strous delight, passed through him. The stake sank deeper 
and deeper. Azya set his teeth, but could not endure it; his 
teeth were bared in a horrible grin and from his throat came 
a noise like the croak of a raven: "Ah! ah! ah!"

"Slowly!" the sergeant ordered.

Then he shouted to the men:

"Pull together! Stop! There, it is finished."

And he turned towards Azya who had suddenly become 
silent except for a deep rattle in his throat.

The horses were quickly unhitched; then the stake was set 
up and planted with the thick end in a hole prepared for it 
and earth was packed round it. The son of Tukhay Bey 
looked down on the work. He was conscious. This norrible 
species of punishment was the more awful in that the victims
of impalement sometimes lingered for three days. Azya's
head was bowed on his breast; his lips were moving and 
smacking as if he were tasting something. He then experi- 
enced extreme faintness and saw a kind of thick grey mist 
before his eyes which seemed dreadful for some reason or 
other, and in this mist he recognized the faces of the sergeant 
and the dragoons and saw that he was on the stake and that 
the weight of his own body was sinking him deeper and 
deeper. Then he began to get numb from the feet upwards 
and less and less* sensitive to pain.

Sometimes that grey mist became obscured and then he 
would blink with his sound eye in the desire to witness every- 
thing before his death. His gaze wandered persistently from 
torch to torch, for it seemed that there was a rainbow circle 
round each flame.

But his tortures were not over: presently the sergeant ap- 
proached the stake with an augur in his hand and cried to 
those about:

"Lift me up."

Two strong men hoisted him. Azya began to watch him 
narrowly, blinking, as if trying to find out what kind of man 
was climbing up to his elevation. Then the sergeant said:

"The lady knocked out one eye, and I vowed to bore out 
the other." *

Then he drove the point into the pupil and gave a couple 
of twists and, when the lid and delicate skin surrounding the 
eye were wound round the thread of the augur, he gave a jerk.

Then two streams of blood gushed from Azya's eye-sockets 
and flowed down his cheeks like two streams of tears.

His face grew paler and paler. The dragoons extinguished 
the torches in silence as if ashamed that light should shine on 
such a dreadful deed, and from the moon's crescent fell faint 
silvery rays on Azya's body. His head bowed low on his 
breast; but his hands, bound to the oak staff and wrapped in 
straw dipped in tar, were pointed upwards to the sky, as if 
that son of the Orient were calling down the vengeance of the 
Turkish crescent on his executioners.

"To horse!" was heard from Pan Adam.

Before mounting, with the last torch the sergeant set fire 
to those uplifted hands of the Tartar, and the detachment 
took their way towards Yampol. Amid the ruins of Rashkov 
in the middle of the night and the desert, Azya, the son of 
Tukhay Bey, remained on the lofty stake and gleamed 
for a long time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The government went gunning for Randy . Sneaking up on him in numbers and well armed they set out to murder him. They murdered his wife and son at the door. Randy now had nothing to lose. After that a US marshal died. for 11 days Randy held his ground
The story of Randy Weaver is one you must read for yourself. You must decide where you stand on it.
One man that has had so much taken from him. Is a force you do not want to go up against. I make no threats nor indicate what I may or may not do. This is the result of one case, where government officials wanting to make a point set out to kill a Us citizen.
Does anyone think he is the only one that will stand ? Does anyone really think all these government agents are the bad ass movie ninja's they are made out to be ?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sure hope mine show up at some point. Once it quits raining.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> The government went gunning for Randy . Sneaking up on him in numbers and well armed they set out to murder him. They murdered his wife and son at the door. Randy now had nothing to lose. After that a US marshal died. for 11 days Randy held his ground
> The story of Randy Weaver is one you must read for yourself. You must decide where you stand on it.
> One man that has had so much taken from him. Is a force you do not want to go up against. I make no threats nor indicate what I may or may not do. This is the result of one case, where government officials wanting to make a point set out to kill a Us citizen.
> Does anyone think he is the only one that will stand ? Does anyone really think all these government agents are the bad ass movie ninja's they are made out to be ?


NRA had the balls to run an ad that featured the assassin that shot Vikki Weaver, Lon Horuchi/HS Precision. FULL PAGE AD American Rifleman/American Hunter

That's when I left NRA.

I actually called and talked to NRA, they were fine as long as advertisment$$$ was rolling in. DISGUSTING!!!!

Edit: When shooting the mother, holding her baby, in the face, but missing the child cleanly, you can count on :Lon Horuch, FBI, HS Precision, and the NRA!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

6 words.....

To the Window to the wall....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I do not hope this occurs but I am ready and willing if necessary...
> 
> Beta comes up the road at Slippy Lodge, I swear, this ain't no bullshit, I empty a mag into his commie ass, truss him up and hang him from the bucket of my tractor and slit his F&*^@'ing gut to spill out on the road.
> 
> ...


A sign made from Southern Yellow Pine will not hang on his chest. It is far too heavy. Try making the sign from pink tissue paper and writing the word "Tyrant" in cursive. At least then it will last 15 minutes until the next storm.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I take offense that you dare suggest this pimple on our countries buttocks has a "chest" able to support a piece of American yellow pine....
> 
> I would suggest maybe using duct tape or bailing wire to attach it to his weak frail skinny body


I commend you Sir! You thought of it before I read you post! Great minds....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I say this as an American....you will only take from me what I surrender or what remains after I am dead....everything else will be contested......good luck....


....a Republic....if you can keep it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> I say this as an American....you will only take from me what I surrender or what remains after I am dead....everything else will be contested......good luck....
> 
> ....a Republic....if you can keep it.


I think it couldn't have been said better.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

μολών λαβέ.
---- "_Come and Take Them_", 480 BCE
---- "_I Will Not Comply_", 2019 ACE


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Although the statement that he wanted to confiscate all AR15’s and AK-47’s was bad enough, I also found the statement about doing away with rounds designed for war (paraphrasing), I also found very troubling simply because the wide scope of rounds/weapons covered. Off the top of my head it includes 9mm, 45ACP, 45LC, 45-70, 30-40 Kraig, 30-06, 7.62 x 51mm (NATO)/.308 Winchester and 5.56 mm. Once they have banned those “war” rounds, how long will they start including other calibers that are just as deadly? 

By the way, O’Rourke stated that when hit in the torso with the 5.56 round it shreds ALL of the internal organs. Wow! I didn’t realize it was so deadly.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

556 it's a wood chuck round


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

There is a ton of government data about gun related murders, attempted murders and crime. Most of them occur in inner city zip codes within population centers of 250,000 people or more. Most common calibers used are 9mm, .22LR, .40SW, .380acp. Usually democrat on democrat crime.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> 556 it's a wood chuck round


I've heard that is has been used successfully on goat and camel humpers too.:laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I love the term mandatory buy back. First of all, It's gun confiscation, plain and simple. Second, they are using our tax dollars to buy back guns that we didn't purchase from them. Third, If they propose to purchase my guns from me, what in the Sam HELL makes them think they will pass my back round check?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Slipster my friend.
> 
> It's better to do it Polish style.
> 
> ...


I'm an environmentalist. I might do Apache style. Trim the branches from a sturdy sapling. Sharpen top of sapling. Jam enemy down on sharpened sapling, in available orifice. See how long enemy lives and desends on sapling while enemy blood nourishes sapling. Being a brilliant conversationalist, myself, I might sit and talk to impaled enemy, saying such things as: "Why you crying? I thought you commie pinko **** liked it in the rear?" But that is just me. Flower Power, man!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

He said that for the thundering applause he knew it would generate. Gun confiscation through mandatory "buybacks" is a pipe dream. The best chance the liberals have at anything is a reinstatement of the assault weapons ban, which at this point is a non starter and a ban on magazines over 10 rounds. both of these were already law that we endured and could easily become law again. 

I'm on a gun forum and the cavalier "Meh, never happen" attitude is rampant. I don't think they were alive through the last AWB and magazine restrictions. It was in the "before time....the long, long ago." Well, who forgets history is doomed to repeat it it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> He said that for the thundering applause he knew it would generate. Gun confiscation through mandatory "buybacks" is a pipe dream. The best chance the liberals have at anything is a reinstatement of the assault weapons ban, which at this point is a non starter and a ban on magazines over 10 rounds. both of these were already law that we endured and could easily become law again.
> 
> I'm on a gun forum and the cavalier "Meh, never happen" attitude is rampant. I don't think they were alive through the last AWB and magazine restrictions. It was in the "before time....the long, long ago." Well, who forgets history is doomed to repeat it it.


Excellent point csi-tech

I believe that the level of "CRAZY" has ramped up to levels that we have never seen in our lifetime. The population centers of big cities have gone so far left with not only the traditional big cities like NYC, LA, Chicago, Dallas, Atlanta, DC, Philly, Houston etc,

But now you have cities like your neighboring city, Nashville, that has gone freakin crazy with growth as well as crazy with liberalism. Austin, TX, Portland, OR, Seattle, Savannah, GA, Raleigh, NC etc used to be more conservative. Now they are becoming bastions of craziness.

I believe that anything is possible and prepare for the worst, pray for the best.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> ..........Third, If they propose to purchase my guns from me, what in the Sam HELL makes them think they will pass my back round check?


Now *that's *an idea!

That, plus they're gonna have to pay MY price, not theirs.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Apparently the gun-grabbers in Washington are not happy with Beto. He finally “outted” them that their true aim is gun confiscation. We’ve known that all along but the weasels would never state their real purpose. So now that Robert Francis has finally let the cat out of the bag the lefties and traitor rhinos are crying. They believe that Beto has ruined any chance for gun control in this congress. God I hope so.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Beto is an ex con. Well, he was arrested for robbery in like 98. He has a DUI and has done some things the FEC got him on, like buying Twitter stock illegally. He is a POS..
Also, the history on Germany taking weapons is a little off. Guns were heavily restricted. Hitlers regime loosened for his political side, then made it more strict for his enemys. Eventually it came down to confiscation, but nothing compared to the logistics that would be needed for the USA. 
Hundreds of Millions more weapons, Trillions of ammunition. Unregistered for the most part. Comms would let people know they were coming. They would be local LEO, NG etc, whom live there. So, what are the chances they dont call ahead to relatives and let them know.
Then, how many people have done door to door and house sweeps. Its exhausting on the mind and body. And with resistance, it wont go fast


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Comms would let people know they were coming. They would be local LEO, NG etc, whom live there. So, what are the chances they dont call ahead to relatives and let them know.


I didn't realize that local LEO worked for the Fed.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I didn't realize that local LEO worked for the Fed.


Under Marshal law, who is in control of the states, governors etc?
Via Posse Comitatus Act, Congress can authorize the Government Military to run things.
And Marshall law has been used several times in the USA.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

In reality, Beto Boy has no chance of winning the nomination. He is wasting his breath and our time, but he did say what we already knew. They want the guns, period, and as soon as they have the numbers and a socialist in the White House, they will come after them. Mad Bernie, Weird Uncle Joe, or Hiawatha, should any one of them gain the oval office, will first attempt regulations, UBRC, and the real prize, Red Flag Laws. They may attempt bans but I don't think they have the numbers. However, the end game has always been getting all the guns.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Under Marshal law, who is in control of the states, governors etc?
> Via Posse Comitatus Act, Congress can authorize the Government Military to run things.
> And Marshall law has been used several times in the USA.


Nation wide martial law to confiscate guns is extremely unlikely. It would cause a civil war.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Nation wide martial law to confiscate guns is extremely unlikely. It would cause a civil war.


That wasnt the origin of your previous question. Local LEO will work for the fed under marshall law.

Nationwide confiscation will not happen, unless you have a huge amount of the population assisting. Too many guns, too much of a logistical nightmare.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Nation wide martial law to confiscate guns is extremely unlikely. It would cause a civil war.


Katrina, New Orleans, 2005.

Everybody got their guns back, yet?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Katrina, New Orleans, 2005.
> 
> Everybody got their guns back, yet?


That's wasn't exactly a _nation-wide_ confiscation now, was it?

And yes, some have been returned. Took three years and several court cases, but they were returned.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Katrina, New Orleans, 2005.
> 
> Everybody got their guns back, yet?


I am sure there were law abiding citizens who did? 
My neighbor was there, doing rescue and said their were stupid people all around shooting at rescue people.. Dumb.. 
So, I imagine some were shot back at and didnt get their guns back due to being at room temperature.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> That's wasn't exactly a _nation-wide_ confiscation now, was it?
> 
> And yes, some have been returned. Took three years and several court cases, but they were returned.


The documented cases of Law Enforcement Officers confiscating citizen's firearms post Katrina was an example of local law enforcement gone rogue. Of course New Orleans was run by democrats. Surrounding Parish's were not and confiscations occurred in areas other than New Orleans.

This link is a very interesting document about those confiscations. 20 years ago under similar situation like Katrina, had LEO demanded my guns under threat I would have "lived to fight another day" and handed them over. Today, HA! I think I've made my position quite clear. "Today is a Good Day to Die"

Hurrican Katrina Gun Confiscations


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> The documented cases of Law Enforcement Officers confiscating citizen's firearms post Katrina was an example of local law enforcement gone rogue. Of course New Orleans was run by democrats. Surrounding Parish's were not and confiscations occurred in areas other than New Orleans.
> 
> This link is a very interesting document about those confiscations. 20 years ago under similar situation like Katrina, had LEO demanded my guns under threat I would have "lived to fight another day" and handed them over. Today, HA! I think I've made my position quite clear. "Today is a Good Day to Die"
> 
> Hurrican Katrina Gun Confiscations


But if they try the same tactic nation-wide, it just ain't gonna last long. Period.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But if they try the same tactic nation-wide, it just ain't gonna last long. Period.


So just a little bit of civil rights violations are fine with You?

When will it , piss You off? State or Nationwide? Your house?

What then? Be TOO LATE????


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But if they try the same tactic nation-wide, it just ain't gonna last long. Period.


Or do you mean military is going to do nationwide-homoicde?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> So just a little bit of civil rights violations are fine with You?
> 
> When will it , piss You off? State or Nationwide? Your house?
> 
> What then? Be TOO LATE????


I'm saying this: If the gubbamint tries a nation-wide confiscation, it won't last long.

One more time.... for clarity: If the gubbamint tries a nation-wide confiscation, it won't last long.

I wasn't involved with the little spot of civil rights violations in Nawlins. I didn't hear about it until after the fact. That doesn't mean I agree with it.

Uncle Sam just does not have the resources to pull it off. If you take all the LEOs (from the feds down to the local grade-school hall monitors), all the military, all the National Guards,....... they won't last long. For starters, even if 100% of those forces could be mobilized, it would take decades to go door-to-door, searching every house, every building, every shed. Are they going to x-ray every structure for hidden weapons? Use GPR in everyone's back yard?

Sure, some saps will turn theirs in. But what percentage won't? 90%? 75%? Half? A fourth? Taking ALL the guns just..... ain't ........... gonna ........ happen.

And if my unicorn starts farting rainbows for my leprechauns, after a while those going D2D will start dropping off. Quite a few at the start are going to refuse. Good for them. Them more will dribble away as they realize they're participating in an exercise in futility.



Mad Trapper said:


> Or do you mean military is going to do nationwide-homoicde?


And once some of 'em end up bleeding out before they can cross the threshold........ game over.

_If the gubbamint tries a nation-wide confiscation, it won't last long._


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The US military will not be involved in confiscating weapons from citizens.
That would fall to local law enforcement. There are not enough federal LEO's to do anything like the scale that would be needed.

Depending on where you live, the cops may be enthusiastic about trampling on the 2nd Amendment, but where we live, the majority of Florida sheriffs (during the Obama years) came right out and said they would not.
Our county sheriff won't.

There will be no door-to-door confiscations.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The US military will not be involved in confiscating weapons from citizens.
> That would fall to local law enforcement. There are not enough federal LEO's to do anything like the scale that would be needed.
> 
> Depending on where you live, the cops may be enthusiastic about trampling on the 2nd Amendment, but where we live, the majority of Florida sheriffs (during the Obama years) came right out and said they would not.
> ...


I agree. Our locals will stand against such a violation of the constitution.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It's not just a Southern thing, either:
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...te-county-sheriffs-refuse-to-enforce-gun-laws

The tards in Washington are going to find that it is the sheriffs who are the real leaders in this country when it comes to law enforcement. The sheriffs need to remember that, too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I agree. Our locals will stand against such a violation of the constitution.


Most of the sheriffs in Alabama have been against the constitution regarding Pistol Permits and the abuse of the slush fund that they are able to generate.

Denton, I think you personally know Sheriff Olson but didn't he head the Alabama Sheriff's Association who opposed Constitutional Carry in AL?

I remember reading about his objections and they were anti 4th Amendment regarding searches and seizures etc.

I don't know much, but I do know that the Alabama Sheriff's have been extremely short sided in this issue. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Most of the sheriffs in Alabama have been against the constitution regarding Pistol Permits and the abuse of the slush fund that they are able to generate.
> 
> Denton, I think you personally know Sheriff Olson but didn't he head the Alabama Sheriff's Association who opposed Constitutional Carry in AL?
> 
> ...


I know the deputies better than him. Knew some when they were kids. They won't turn against the citizens.

I know the chief of our town and many of the cops. They are with us.

I'll make contact with Olson and make sure what his position is. Hell, I'll see if he is willing to come on the show and defend his position.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Similar scenario in Tarrant County Texas. I grill every cop and military type I see..they all say..when the sheet hits the fan..they will be on the side of the good guys. Meaning folks like us. Our Sheriff seems solid. The PD at the big city is a mess of political correct bs. The outlying towns are mostly still rational and there are a bunch of separate towns real close together. Now poor old Dallas is a different story...that place has been turned into a third world hell hole by democrat politicians and idiots dumb enough to vote for em. Their city pension plans are billions in the red yet they find plenty of money to remove statues of Robert E. Lee to placate the haters. Their parents obviously got exposed to too much above ground nuclear testing blowing in from Nevada back in the 50s.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Constitutional carry.

If you are not a thug, what is the problem?

Except States, that generate $$$$ for YOUR RIGHTS?

Or guilty until proven innocent!!!!! Then CJS and Lawyers get graft too!!! Judges also.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> It's not just a Southern thing, either:
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...te-county-sheriffs-refuse-to-enforce-gun-laws
> 
> The tards in Washington are going to find that it is the sheriffs who are the real leaders in this country when it comes to law enforcement. The sheriffs need to remember that, too.


It would be a interesting time. Some years ago, during the push for more gun control/confiscation, after the alleged Sandy Hook incident, I was living in a large county in AZ. The local police chief said he would instruct his officers to comply with any Federal dictates, including confiscation. The County Sherriff came out and said he WOULD NOT have his Deputies enforce any such unconstitutional laws, and would instruct them to protect citizens from the enforcement of any such laws. Now, nothing ever happened, but it could have been interesting. I worked in a job that put me in constant contact with both agencies, and I can tell you that dealing with the SO was a much better experience, day in and day out, than dealing with the PD.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Indeed..interesting times ahead. It may not be soon, but in the next decade or two, times will change rapidly. 

This is what I see. (Let’s also see if I can articulate it).

UBC is passed. An app is developed. Law abiding citizens start to follow the law and use the app. With that, the app will most likely ask for specific gun and owner information such as serial numbers, model, address, name, etc. Law abiding citizens will use the app however, criminals will not. That’s obvious. 

The only way UBC works is for the development of a national database. The data on the app will be the beginning of that database and will not be deleted as is the fbi background system (and that is a lie too as that data is not really deleted either)

Now over the next decade or two we have a database of guns and gun owners that is fairly extensive. Don’t worry, trust your government they will say...

So now there are smoking embers...so let’s add a spark....

Beto is honest... we will come for your guns. They will indeed. Trump and the republicans will not always have the presidency and the senate/house. There will, in time be a Democrat’s like Warren or Beto in office and the dems will have a super majority in congress. They will then pass laws to confiscate the rifles and other such weapons... they will change the SCOTUS, as they have already indicated, and they will interpret 2A in their mindset. 

Now the spark has made the smoldering fire show little bit’s of flame.

The next spark...

Congress and the POTUS, along with the SCOTUS pass laws restricting/eliminating ownership. There is a buy back/turn in. Many law abiding citizens will comply. Many many will not and become criminals in the eyes of the government. Local LEO’s will be tasked with confiscation. Many LEO will not comply and also become criminals and many LEO’s will attempt confiscation, mainly in the big cities..

Shots will be fired

Smoldering, a small flame, a large spark, a full fledged flame, a roaring fire.

Again, this is a scenario that may..may..unfold in a decade or two.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Talk of door-to-door confiscation is just indulging in liberal fantasy.
The logistics involved would be far beyond possible. Yes, they could hit a few people, maybe 1,000 homes across the nation. Maybe a string of them over the course of 3 days. 3-5 thousand homes hit... and then something has to give. People get exhausted. Resources get exhausted. The likelihood of resistance rises with each raid. As the bodies pile up, the mental strain will be too great. In the end, they *might* hit 10,000 homes, confiscate all guns, and perhaps kill hundreds of people.
The effort will be for nothing. A drop in the bucket. The psychological effect they will hope for will not be achieved, and they will struggle to find people willing to continue the work.
The fire of resistance burns deep within the American spirit. It's in our blood. They will try to hide the numbers, conceal the murders, but the counts will get out. As they do, the fire will be stoked.
They cannot prepare for what will happen next.
There will no longer be a faceless threat looming. People know people, and they will talk. 10 men on the local SWAT team in your town conducted a raid yesterday against 3 houses? They have homes, they have families, they will be identified. They will be found. They must sleep. A few well placed threats, and they won't show up to work anymore. The puppet masters will not be able to maintain any extended effort.

The above only applies if local PD bother to enforce it at all. If they don't, we may have military involvement, and I'll have little regard for those faceless drones sent against me and mine.
The Fire Marshall for our town flat out told me yesterday when the topic of Beta's comments came up, "We should have a rifle shoot before Beto comes to get our ARs. He's sure not getting mine."
I have a feeling that sentiment exists all over the country in departments everywhere. The major metropolitan areas may suffer, but the small towns will keep our rights come hell or high water.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Luckily, there is only one town in our county that has its own PD.
The rest of the county is policed by the Sheriffs Office. And they don’t even have a SWAT team. That was done away with years ago as an unnecessary budget expense.
Except for drug dealing, drug users and the associated property crimes, we live in a very low crime area.
And except for the above referenced town, we are just plain old ******* country folks, including the S.O. Deputies.
I ain’t worried one bit about confiscation, won’t happen here.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Luckily, there is only one town in our county that has its own PD.
> The rest of the county is policed by the Sheriffs Office. And they don't even have a SWAT team. That was done away with years ago as an unnecessary budget expense.
> Except for drug dealing, drug users and the associated property crimes, we live in a very low crime area.
> And except for the above referenced town, we are just plain old ******* country folks, including the S.O. Deputies.
> I ain't worried one bit about confiscation, won't happen here.


Bet they have some kinda interagency agreement for somebody in an adjoining town to send a SWAT ninja turtle team over to help your citizens if something odd happens. In the small town where I worked it was hard to figure out which one to call. They all had excellent credentials and were eager to help. Course if they was having trouble we was obligated to go help them too. Mutual back stratching maybe..lol. The big Airport had some good bomb sniffers if any ran into that situaiton.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Bet they have some kinda interagency agreement for somebody in an adjoining town to send a SWAT ninja turtle team over to help your citizens if something odd happens. In the small town where I worked it was hard to figure out which one to call. They all had excellent credentials and were eager to help. Course if they was having trouble we was obligated to go help them too. Mutual back stratching maybe..lol. The big Airport had some good bomb sniffers if any ran into that situaiton.


They probably do, but in the 25 years we've been here there has never been an issue where a SWAT team was needed.
Remember, in real estate there are only three important things - location, location, and location.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Wait til these fellows show up to do the dirty work.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Wait til these fellows show up to do the dirty work.


 They better hope they never met me. Not a threat just good advice. Most UN troops are chicken pop and about worthless


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Talk of door-to-door confiscation is just indulging in liberal fantasy.
> The logistics involved would be far beyond possible. Yes, they could hit a few people, maybe 1,000 homes across the nation. Maybe a string of them over the course of 3 days. 3-5 thousand homes hit... and then something has to give. People get exhausted. Resources get exhausted. The likelihood of resistance rises with each raid. As the bodies pile up, the mental strain will be too great. In the end, they *might* hit 10,000 homes, confiscate all guns, and perhaps kill hundreds of people.
> The effort will be for nothing. A drop in the bucket. The psychological effect they will hope for will not be achieved, and they will struggle to find people willing to continue the work.
> The fire of resistance burns deep within the American spirit. It's in our blood. They will try to hide the numbers, conceal the murders, but the counts will get out. As they do, the fire will be stoked.
> ...


Very well thought out and very well said!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

KUSA said:


> Wait til these fellows show up to do the dirty work.


Ha! Thats how the fellas are gonna get more guns..... just threaten them and they lay em at your feet like an offering to God.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Wait til these fellows show up to do the dirty work.


The United States has never been invaded by a foreign military force... and for good reason.

They. Stand. No. Chance.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Here is the great unknown.... It predates America, but is routed in Patriarchal societies throughout time..... People will submit if you provide for their every comfort.....but then that leads to feelings of Aristocracy....which leads to classism...which leads ultimately to God and a fallen man...and we realize that no man today is more holy...or anointed than I. THis leads to rebellion and here is the bottom line truth in it all.


Man will fight and lay down more for the idea of freedom...than he will for any cause beyond that. You feel strongly about gay rights, woman equality, Abortion...socialism, free health care......I guarantee I fell stronger about my freedom and that of my descendants than you do. I choose to revert to violence as a last resort....but when I do.....well....I'm sorry is not a statement I defer to....I will kill you in the blackest form of night fall I can muster...and then I will seek to pull myself from that darkness...because I know that is what my God would want....me to do what I must but not succumb to it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The United States has never been invaded by a foreign military force... and for good reason.
> 
> They. Stand. No. Chance.


 While in uniform I was compelled to work with UN personal Military and others wise. The orders are lawful. I am no longer in uniform. Nothing can compel me to comply or work with then on US soil. Some here has served with and near UN troops. We are fully aware of how worthless they are as any kind of police or fighting force.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Nuff said.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Seems like the UN peacekeepers in Hatii brought a disease the people there were unable to cope with.

Funny no outrage from any civilized country including the one that sent the troops over the 9600 deaths due to cholera.

Not to mention almost 1 million infected


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Nuff said.


Can you imagine a UN guy in his nice shiny blue UN helmet being told he is going to America to disarm it's public! After he changes his underwear he will be contemplating his immediate desertion. :vs_lol:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

^^^^ Good point.


----------



## drackore (Oct 18, 2013)

I am so glad to see people not just talking, but actually meaning their words. On the NRA Facebook page, so many betas say "They'll never take my guns" and in the same breath "but I won't defend my neighbor". I realize that publicly stating you'll draw that line in the sand is dangerous, especially with the Clinton Gestapo (aka FBI) running wild and unrestrained, but I don't trust Joe Next Door NRA member or the organization as a whole. They are scared. They let the liberals scare them, so they just slink under a security blanket and repeat the same old "It wasn't us, stop picking on us" rhetoric when a mass shooting happens.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> While in uniform I was compelled to work with UN personal Military and others wise. The orders are lawful. I am no longer in uniform. Nothing can compel me to comply or work with then on US soil. Some here has served with and near UN troops. We are fully aware of how worthless they are as any kind of police or fighting force.


Had to wear that Baby Blue beret in FYROM back in the day.... Tape over the magazines....round counts....no magazines loaded in the weapons....My ass. I ran all the firing ranges so I had ammo galore and always had a non taped magazine loaded...

WHY? Cause Homey don't play dat!!!!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

drackore said:


> I am so glad to see people not just talking, but actually meaning their words. On the NRA Facebook page, so many betas say "They'll never take my guns" and in the same breath "but I won't defend my neighbor". I realize that publicly stating you'll draw that line in the sand is dangerous, especially with the Clinton Gestapo (aka FBI) running wild and unrestrained, but I don't trust Joe Next Door NRA member or the organization as a whole. They are scared. They let the liberals scare them, so they just slink under a security blanket and repeat the same old "It wasn't us, stop picking on us" rhetoric when a mass shooting happens.


My neighbors is an elderly Pakistani...he's got chickens, but no guns....I'll defend his right to have chickens...I will not defend his right to own a rooster....last bastard rooster died from a strong wind that came through and wrung his loud crowing at 3:00am neck. strange winds that week.....

But Liberals scare me only because they are thin targets that are prone to over exaggerated theatrical moves that may cause issues with leading them......and its hard to tell whats in season, whats out of season or if they have a season. Male, female, trans....I mean damn...do I gotta take em all with black powder Muzzle loaders just to be safe...or is rifle season not gender binary too?

Somebody needs to publish the rules and issue the tags....Can I trap them....can I use dogs to flush them...Can I use Mannequins with MAGA hats as decoys/bait.... Its scary not knowing the rules.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_rocking_banana::tango_face_grin::devil:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Joashinte said:


> Burial Cache Tubes ready made:
> 
> (link removed)


Spam reported. Buh bye.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have the perfect assault rifle. It's a stainless 10/22.

Ammunition is cheap, I can do head-shots repeatable at over 100 yards. The lack of a loud rapport might even confuse your enemy.

When TEOTWAWKI happens I can even put a quasi-AR15 kit on it and wage war against the erstwhile invading rapscallions.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> .....The lack of a loud* rapport *might even confuse your enemy..........


Report.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

hawgrider said:


>


All caps... no punctuation.... so sad. :vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> All caps... no punctuation.... so sad. :vs_laugh:


You're soooooo mean. :vs_lol:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> You're soooooo mean. :vs_lol:


I'm offended........ because if you invert the M......


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Kamala is on board too...

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/ka...pports-a-mandatory-buyback-on-assault-weapons


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm offended........ because if you *invert the M.*.....


Weenies for everyone


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I have the perfect assault rifle. It's a stainless 10/22.
> 
> Ammunition is cheap, I can do head-shots repeatable at over 100 yards. The lack of a loud rapport might even confuse your enemy.
> 
> When TEOTWAWKI happens I can even put a quasi-AR15 kit on it and wage war against the erstwhile invading rapscallions.





Back Pack Hack said:


> Report.





hawgrider said:


>


Maybe @The Tourist meant..."Rapport---a close and harmonious relationship in which the people or groups concerned are "in sync" with each other, understand each other's feelings or ideas, and communicate smoothly."

Nothing like a good amount of RAPPORT when I'm blasting Zombies, Marauder Biker Gangs and Roving Bands of Social Justice Warrior types! :vs_smile:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I've heard that is has been used successfully on goat and camel humpers too.:laugh:


Round placement matters!!!!


----------

